

For Python Quants Conference in London - pythonquant
http://forpythonquants.com

======
pythonquant
The first of its kind took place on 14. March 2014 in Mid-Town Manhattan with
225 people in attendance. The second conference for Python users in the Quant
Finance space takes place on 28. November 2014 in London. The conference is
organized by the CQF Institute and The Python Quants. One day of valuable
insights and intensive networking.

